# Aloris tool holder issues



## JBowlin (Jan 20, 2017)

Got my new lathe in and ordered it with an Aloris BXA tool post and 2 Aloris holders.  This week I've been working on cleaning and getting it all set up and decided to use the 2 Aloris holders for my primary turning tool and threading tool. I set the turning tool to height by using the live center and making both points meet, I lock it with the lock ring and tightened the nut and moved it back to the turning side of the tool post and faced some aluminum and noticed there was a small point in the center so I readjusted and locked everything back down and it was perfect. So today i go back and was facing and again there was a small bump in the center indicating the tool wasn't proper height. So I adjusted and noticed that when I tighten the lock nut down it is at an angle and when releasing tool it levels out and changes height. The other one isn't like this and I heard all these great things about Aloris but have never had any issue like this this with the import holders. 

Any ideas? Attached is a picture with the ring and nut loose.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hate to tell you this, all tool holders have this issue.  Some as bad as you described above and some not bad at all.  

Generally what I do is when the tool is not on center, I loosen the tool holder from the tool post, make a slight adjustment, tighten the nut, then re-tighten the tool holder on the tool post.  If you try to make the adjustments with the tool holder tight in the tool post, you will bend the big knurled nut as shown in your picture to the extent that when you loosen the tool holder from the post, the tool holder will move us slightly from the tension created.  So make your adjustments with the tool holder lose from the tool post.  You don't have to take the tool holder off the tool post to make the adjustment, just leave it loose on the post.  Ken


----------



## JBowlin (Jan 20, 2017)

Problem is also that the tool holder is so loose fit that when I tighten the post to tool moves significantly making alignment a nightmare, I've used a cheap bxa qctp for the last 5 years on my 12x36 with 10$ holders and never had this issue I set them all once for the tool they carried and that was it.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 20, 2017)

That's funny, that happened to me when I used the really inexpensive tool holders (not going to name names). Although I use a Dorian tool post, most of my holders are Shars & I have a few Dorians, I never had that problem with any of them.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 21, 2017)

Like Ken mentioned above, happens on various tool holders regardless of the brand.  I have at least 40 of the CDCO BXA turning tool holders and set the tool height using the same method as you.  I loosen the lock nut on the QCTP to swing the tool bit point to the tail stock center, tighten the QCTP nut, throw the lever on the tool post to tighten the tool holder and do a visual check.  Loosen the tool holder lever and make adjustments to get on center.  Swing the tool post back to make a facing cut.  Make a test pass and adjust accordingly, then tightened the locking nut.  I primarily use carbide inserts which are pretty repeatable if one gets chipped and needs to be rotated to a new cutting edge.  

Bruce


----------



## chips&more (Jan 21, 2017)

Is that a random picture of your set-up? Or are you showing something to us on purpose? The reason I ask is, I see a space between the knurled stop washer and the top of the Aloris holder. Something is wrong. You should not have a space there. That will cause your problem. The knurled washer should rest on the top of the holder. And sorry guys, but I have never had any problems at all with my Alrois BXA wedge type tool holder...never ever. Had it for decades. It repeats tool changes perfectly. My lathe, Alrois tool holder…everything about it, can repeat tenths all day long…Dave.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 21, 2017)

As Dave said, I have never had this problem with any brand of tool holder I have on either the Aloris BXA or Import BXA wedge QCTP. Aloris, Dorian, Phase II, CDCO, Shars & Accusize holders. Once the lock nut is cinched up nothing should move.

JBowlin - have you tried swapping the knurled nut from the other holder? Maybe somethings out of spec with the thumb nut.


----------

